# good place for chocolate / candy molds



## dragun (May 23, 2007)

I am trying to find a place that i can get some nice looking and effective molds for a gingerbread house i am working on for some charity work. I can do the gingerbread house itself, but i am looking to make a *multi colored* paver looking walkway and some rail ties for the train in the back yard. anyone have any ideas or suggestions on how to pull this off? i want the walkway and all to be edible and i have to make everything, i can't use preformed candies of any kind.

I am also looking to get into some more exotic designs on some candy's for work for specialty deserts, i am wondering if there are any places to find good molds for cheap. 

Any Advice on either of these would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

Andy


----------



## pjs (Jun 17, 2007)

< Participant is not yet authorized to post links. >


----------



## mymilkexpired (Nov 16, 2004)

You know i saw an interesting article some time ago about making your candy molds in cornstarch. baking the empty mold in the oven prior to filling to set the cornstart.

You could use this technique to create the pattern your after by using a board and some lego's or some other home made pattern to press into the cornstart and then fill with your prepared molten candy. 

Once hardened you remove your piece, disturb the cornstarch mold, repress, bake and use it again...


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Andy,

I get my molds at www.candyland crafts.com . For chocolate I would check out either Qzina Bulk Chocolate | Wholesale Chocolates or Belgian Chocolate, French Chocolate, Organic Chocolate, Italian Chocolate, German Chocolate from Chocosphere: Valrhona, Green & Black's, Michel Cluizel, Pralus, Cote d'Or, Cafe-Tasse, Callebaut, Scharffen Berger, Galler, Slitti, Domori, Dolfin Chocol Hope you can find what you need.

Kelley


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Chocolat Chocolat in Quebec has some nice stuff too.


----------

